# HELP! High energy, working line puppy



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

*:help:I have a question about the amount of exercise a working line dog will need. I am thinking about getting a puppy later this year and I am just reading about the extraordinary amount of exercise these dogs require. I am middle aged and don't have the energy to take it on 7 mile hikes, swimming, and runs that the members of this board do with their dogs. I know I want a german shepherd with good health that is trainable but I can't commit to this massive amount of exercise. Is that the norm? I have watched the video on "so you think you want a high drive dog." I don't want a showline. Can anyone advise me?*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Working-line dogs really aren't for lazy people. 

Unless you have a physical disability, increasing your walking and going on some hikes would probably do you a lot of good. I don't know you or anything about you, but humans and dogs were both created to move their bodies. A middle-aged person saying they "don't have the energy" to go hiking is just sad. Start doing some walking now, and by the time your pup is ready for hiking you'll be ready too!

My working-line pup (6 months old) gets two, 2.5 mile walks per day, one or two off0-leash hikes per week, and some daily play with his ball or flirtpole. In addition we go to classes and work on training daily. But you know what? My 9-year old pet line GSD goes on those same walks and hikes and loves it. It keeps him young and fit. All people, all dogs, regardless of age, are designed to MOVE.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I told my breeder that I wanted the laziest dumbest puppy they had-- obviously Stosh isn't lazy or dumb but he doesn't have the highest drive, until we get to sheep herding lessons. My point is that not all gsds have the same energy level. Talk to the breeder about what kind of dog you want and they should be willing to either pick out an appropriate puppy or tell you that none of their pups will be suitable. Maybe you should consider an older pup or dog instead of a new puppy


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I would suggest an adult GSD first(what you see is what you get). Puppies are a lot more work and who knows if the puppy you get is a "sleeper"


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't goto a breeder that breeds drivey shepherds. Try and locate a pet only breeder of working lines. DDR dogs tend to have less drive and energy compared to the czech,west working lines. But it all depends on the parents. My shepherd is a good middle of the road dog. He is 100% DDR and will happily chase a ball and be playful and energetic and go for long walks, hikes, or swim but will also happily snuggle on the couch or chew a bone all day, don't do it everyday, most of the time we have some sort of activity for 1-2 hours a day. Chasing the ball in the back yard (no additional work on my part, except picking up the ball,throwing and giving commands), Walking, Training, swimming, etc. But his parents were the same type of dog, middle of the road, well balanced dogs, he does have Schutzhund tittles in his pedigree so he may end up picking up some drive as he gets older. He has been a pretty calm puppy IMO based on past puppies I have owned. 

Any GSD (dog in general) you get is going to require some type of mental/physical activity on a daily basis. Just tell the breeder what you want and they will try and match you with the best puppy. 

Or....don't get a dog if you can't commit to 1-2 hours of some kind of physical/metal activity daily with it. It won't be fair to the dog and the dog will most likely take it out on your home and personal items.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not all working line dogs require endless activity, just as all show line dogs aren't all couch potatoes. There are generally variations within a litter - a good breeder will try to match you with a puppy (or older dog ) which will fit best with your lifestyle. From my own recent experience, my old dog Blue was a long-coat showline - he had good drive (though not over the top) did very well in Schutzhund, was high energy and athletic, and needed a lot of exercise. My current girl Anja is 10 years old - she is a 100% working line female. High drive and, even at 10 very peppy, not happy to just sit about. Conor's background is unknown, he was a Rescue - in appearance he looks to be mostly European working line. He is a moderate energy, medium drive dog.

So as you can see they run the gamut. The only way to get what you want is to perhaps start by sending a PM to some of the breeders on this forum - Chris Wild for example breeds WL dogs and posts quite frequently. Look in the breeders section for more names and info.......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

If you don't have much energy, I would recommend that you start getting fit now in preparation for your dog. How much harm can that do  Exercise will make you feel better all around. If you start doing exercise, your quality of life can only go up (barring injuries).
The puppy will require a large amount of interaction, especially if the puppy is high-drive. I would definitely look for a breeder that will match you. 
If you do go with a breeder, don't look twice at the ones that allow you to pick your own puppy; especially if you have never met the puppy. A good breeder will recommend specific puppies for you. 
My MIL picked her own puppy and they are extremely ill matched. The dog is very high drive/high energy with weak nerves and MIL has no experience with these dogs. The dog is now dog reactive and frustrated, with a tendency toward people aggression. They keep hoping she will slow down as she ages, but it doesn't seem likely.

That said, I would definitely look into GSD rescues. A lot of times, there are older dogs in there that are lower in energy and would make excellent companions for older people. There are so many stories of the appreciation and adoration senior dogs have for the adopters. Some are content just to lay on the couch and watch TV with you. Older dogs usually already have an off button, whereas puppies have to be taught to have an off button (easier said than done). Rescues will usually match you with a dog if you ask them to. 

Also, if you want a well rounded puppy, you will probably have to socialize it up the hooha for at least the first 2 years of its life. They require potty training as well as behavioral training and are really a pain in the butt at times. As they get older, they may develop behavioral issues that have to be dealt with and will constantly test your authority. With an older dog, it is what it is.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

suzzyq01 said:


> *Try and locate a pet only breeder of working lines*.


:thumbsdown:
A reputable breeder is trying to maintain the breed not dumb it down to pet quality only.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> :thumbsdown:
> A reputable breeder is trying to maintain the breed not dumb it down to pet quality only.


That was bad of me to say. I take that back. lower drive would have just been enough that doesn't have to work.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I would suggest an adult GSD first(what you see is what you get). Puppies are a lot more work and who knows if the puppy you get is a "sleeper"


:thumbup: Good advice. Even though Max is pretty laid back now (still requires daily exercise of course, but chills in the house) he was a complete maniac/land shark puppy. I had many months of his constant activity, jumping up on people, nipping, herding and otherwise running amok to get through before he grew into the wonderful dog he is today. And he is a WGSL.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess my question would be 'how much exercise are you willing to do?" 

Even my laziest of gsd's required exercise. The majority of puppies are going to be active little beasts.

How about an older /rescue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

You were all so very helpful. Many thanks!


----------

